# Need: Size 6 Judo go top, single weave



## YinYang (Jan 7, 2009)

If anyone has a serviceable size 6 single weave *JUDO* gi jacket in white (or natural, or blue), I seriously need it.

I cant afford the full gi right now.  I can wear the exercise pants for now, but I really want my own gi, instead of using one of the community jackets at the school.

If you have a 6 white belt, that would be icing on the cake.

I can afford about $25 including shipping, I can pay via PayPal.

If you have a used top that is in the way, let me put it to good use please!

Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## YinYang (Jan 9, 2009)

Nevermind, I sold some stuff on ebay I just got paid for, just bought a GI.

Thanks for looking,
Andrew


----------

